# Myotonics - My FIRST goats!



## Cabinchick (Jan 3, 2012)

On Saturday I drove 9 hours, much of it through white out conditions in Montana  to pick up three new 100% myotonic doelings... My DH supported this idea even though he wasn't crazy about building the goat shelter. Anyway, here are my new girls! 





                                                           Rosie




                                                           Peacock




                                                           Arielle

All doelings were born in June 2011. There is a significant difference in size though. Peacock is really small, I may be able to register her as a mini in a few years...


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 3, 2012)

Cute little does.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2012)

CUTE !!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 3, 2012)

YAY  ..Myotonics..    My kind of goats.  I have 1 full blooded doe and 2 full blooded bucks.  I love myotonics.  You will love their personalities.  They are easy to fence and easy keepers all around.  Those are some gorgeous girls ya got there.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2012)

They are cute.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

:bun Congrats. I love Rosie, but all of them are very cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! You should expect to see lots of questions coming from me regarding raising goats  But I really appreciate the threads which describe the "must haves" prior to purchasing the girls. They were so helpful!

Connie


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

they are cuties


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations on your new does.

Love Peacock's coloring.  

Wishing you all the best with them.

K


----------



## mkeawsh (Jan 11, 2012)

Cute!!!!!! 

I have two Myotonics does of my own and am fostering three does for my friend who does not have enough enclosures in the Spring to separate the mama's from the babies at weaning time.  So, I get three or more to foster for a year and then this Spring we will exchange the year old does for new doelings that I will keep until next Spring when we exchange again.   The two that are mine - Polly started out as one I was fostering and I fell in love with her and Anna, I just acquired from my friend last month.  She was a triplet and is very small - was born on March 28, 2011, but would think that she is still a little doeling.  Since she has been here, wow has she grown.  But you figure, I have 5 goats and they get a lot of one on one time and I make sure the bullying does not happen at feeding time to the smaller ones, plus extra treats, grains, hay and they are all out browsing in the woods every day. My friend has 80 goats.  She doesn't have the time to focus on a few, so the ones that I have, get a lot bigger with a lot more muscle and shiny coats.  She loves when she gets them back because of how they look.   I just have fun and love all of them.  So, we both are happy with the arrangement.


----------



## mkeawsh (Jan 11, 2012)

This is Anna


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi mkeawsh  

Yes, mine are getting a lot of one on one time as well. I think you've got an awesome arrangement going on with your friend, fostering goats sounds like fun. Anna is a real cutie. 
My myatonics are 100%. They went to the vet on Monday for blood tests and an overall health check. Little Peacok fainted when she saw the needle coming at her poor girl!
The Vet was very impressed with their overall health and shape. Now, I'm seriously thinking about going back to the breeder to pick up a couple more! She gave me a great deal, all three doelings for $180.00. She has four more left, born at the same time. But must focus on getting a new fence up first. And picking up an Anatolian Shepherd puppy in one week. Oh my gosh! I think I have a farm


----------



## mkeawsh (Jan 11, 2012)

Isn't it fun, a little farm?  That is what I have - a little hobby farm. 

Yes, all the myotonics are 100%.  My friend breeds and has her's all registered with Pedigree International - International Myotonic Goat - so their lineage can be traces back through many generations - and sells them here and in the surrounding states.

Fainting - yes, it happens when you least expect it.  They will all be playing - butting heads and running and all of a sudden one goes down, gets ups after about 20 seconds and continues on playing. LOL

I have a 9 month old 85 lb. Great Pyrenees that I have had since he was eight weeks old and sleeps in the same enclosure with the girls at night.  He is very very protective of them.  But being an adolescent, he gets an idea to run in the woods about once a day and is gone for about 15 - 20 minutes.  He has gotten a lot better.  I walk the boundaries with him twice a day to remind that teenager where he should be staying.  Since we live in a hollow in the woods and have 100's of acres of woods and farmland surround us, he gets tempted with the sounds and smells.  He has thwarted a couple hawk attacks (his head is always looking up) when they came swooping down to get one of my chickens and have chased away coyotes more than once.  I just wish when he chases these predators away that he wouldn't go so far chasing them, because I think he finally quits, but then gets involved with where he ended up.    He's gotten a whole lot better but I know that this is going to take a lot more work.

Your dog will need to be trained and it will take some time.  But be patient, he will eventually do what you want him to do. My friend gave me Buddy, since I have been taking care of her girls and have had my own for years.  She also breeds Great Pyrenees and sells them as guardian dogs.

Have Fun!!! 

Gail


----------



## southpaw1964 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am going to sound dumb but what is Myotonincs?


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/myotonicgoats.html  This site explains myotonic  goats.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 24, 2012)

southpaw1964 said:
			
		

> I am going to sound dumb but what is Myotonincs?


It is a bred of goats that are known to "faint" when startled... Its got something to do with their bones. They don't "faint"  they just stiffen up and fall down.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 24, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> southpaw1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myotonia is a neuromuscular condition, not a bone condition. When I took my goats in for blood tests at the vet, the smallest of the three did have a myotonic event (she fainted..lol), which simply means she was completely stiff, but awake. No fighting, no squirming, nothing. Who could blame her? It only lasted about 10 seconds and she was completely back to normal.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 24, 2012)

Our buck, Eli  "faints" at the drop of a hat.  Usually, I let he and Brandy, his hut mate out in the mornings, feed them their grain, and while they eat, I put fresh hay in the rack for them.  This is the routine they are used to.  The hay rack is on the outside of the hut.  Since Brandy was not feeling well yesterday morning, I decided that grain was not for them today, so instead, I took the hay to the rack before I opened the door to let them out.  The change in routine, combined with me bumping against the side of the hut while they were still inside, was too much for Eli.  All of the sudden, I heard and felt this quite loud THUD.  I knew what had happened immediately.  I had startled Eli and he had "fainted" inside the hut.  He has huge horns, and struck them on the side of the hut.  I opened the door, helped him up and loved on him and apologized and he came out and went about his business as if nothing had happened.  "Fainters" are so much fun.  I try never to be the cause of the faint, but things sometimes just don't go the way I would like.  I always love on em while they are down, and help them up so they don't associate me with the down, but the up.


----------

